# Android Market/Google Play Bezahlung?



## RiversideM (24. März 2012)

Hallo zusamen,
Ich bin wohl bald stolzer Besitzer eines Xperia Arc S. Dafür würde ich mir gerne ein paar Apps holen, bin aber noch minderjährig und habe dementsprechend keine Kreditkarte. Google hat nur was von einer Prepaid-Karte, mit der man bei Android zahlen kann, ausgespuckt. Woher bekommt man die? Wie läuft das mit dem Aufladen/Abbuchen?
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Iceananas (24. März 2012)

Also ich wüßte nur 2 Möglichkeiten 

1. per Telefonrechnung zahlen: ich hatte das schon mal in der Marketauswahl, kanns mittlerweile nicht mehr weil ich jede Woche andere ROMS flashe, von daher weiß ich nicht wie(so) das erschienen ist. Die Möglichkeit besteht aber und du kannst ja mal danach googlen.

2. Prepaid Kreditkarten: mehr Infos dazu guckst du hier.


----------



## RiversideM (24. März 2012)

Die Karten, die die da aufgeführt haben sind aber ab 18 :/
Bei den Beiträgen die ich gesehen habe stand etwas von ner Tankstelle, weiss man darüber nichts genaueres?


----------



## Iceananas (24. März 2012)

Die werden solche Einmal-Kreditkarten meinen, die Dinger gibts ab und zu auch in der Drogerie.


----------



## RiversideM (24. März 2012)

UNd mit sowas kann man im Android Market bezahlen?


----------



## Iceananas (24. März 2012)

So lang es eine Kreditkarte ist geht das so weit ich weiß.


----------



## Ahab (24. März 2012)

Der Android Market ermöglicht ausschließlich das Zahlen per Kreditkarte, welcher Form auch immer. Daran führt leider kein Weg vorbei, es sei denn dein Anbieter und Android (da bin ich mir nicht sicher) ermöglichen das Zahlen via Handyrechnung. 

Das mit der Tankstelle - damit ist bestimmt die Paysafecard gemeint, ein auf Prepaid basierendes elektronisches Zahlungsmittel. Das wird aber leider auch nicht unterstützt. 

Eine Alternative wäre der Marketplace von Android Pit, dort gibt es deutlich mehr Zahlungsmöglichkeiten. Die Auswahl an Apps ist hier aber geringer glaub ich. 

Hast du schon ein Girokonto? Gerade Jugendkonten bieten oft eine kostenlose Kreditkarte, die Berliner Bank bietet für Minderjährige sogar eine kostenlose Prepaid Kreditkarte!


----------



## tobsel88 (24. März 2012)

Doch es gibt solche Karten aber mir will der Name med einfallen...

Edit.: google mal nach mywirecard


----------

